# Let see your christmas trees!!



## JustJazzie (Dec 4, 2013)

I looked for a thread already started but I didn't see one!
No need for any fancy shots, unless you feel like it. I just wanna see all the pretty trees this season.

Our first tree didn't work out. It's a pretty funny story if anyone is interested but I won't bore you otherwise. So here is Xmas tree number two!


----------



## Juga (Dec 4, 2013)

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/just-fun/346042-show-off-your-x-mas-tree-guys.html


----------



## JustJazzie (Dec 4, 2013)

Juga said:


> http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/just-fun/346042-show-off-your-x-mas-tree-guys.html



Thanks! Sorry for the double thread.


----------



## SnappingShark (Dec 7, 2013)

Late to the party (been on my phone for a while), but here's ours!

Fake one in our "den" - we haven't put up the real deal yet!


----------



## vipgraphx (Dec 11, 2013)

christmastree by VIPGraphX, on Flickr


----------



## JustJazzie (Dec 11, 2013)

vipgraphx said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/vipgraphx/6481088915/ christmastree by VIPGraphX, on Flickr



Wow! That room looks BEAUTIFUL! I love the brick wall.


----------



## Braineack (Dec 11, 2013)

Swirl Tree by The Braineack, on Flickr



the ONLY thing in our living room...and those are all gifts we are giving out :*(


----------



## bianni (Dec 12, 2013)

My tree ;-)


----------



## Compaq (Dec 12, 2013)

bianni said:


> My tree ;-)



Now, _that_ is creative


----------



## bianni (Dec 12, 2013)

Thank you, Compac! Traffic here is terrible!


----------



## Rocketman1978 (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## minicoop1985 (Dec 13, 2013)

Gaaaaah mine's still out getting developed. I'll post it when I get it back. Wait, change that. IF I get it back....

I mean the film, not the tree. The tree was developed by people with engineering degrees.

Bianni, that is incredibly creative.


----------



## DragonHeart (Dec 13, 2013)

Here's mine


----------



## TamiAz (Dec 22, 2013)

Couldn't get a decent shot so I went abstract..


----------



## JustJazzie (Dec 26, 2013)

TamiAz said:


> Couldn't get a decent shot so I went abstract..



I LOVE this!! Bravo!


----------

